# Looking for plans for a spindel sander



## sofalinux (May 28, 2009)

I'd like to make my own. Do anyone have plans or any ideas on this subject?


----------



## daryl in nanoose (Feb 18, 2007)

Welcome Daryl, I built this simple little guy a number of years ago in a real hurry but you know I used it for a couple of years and it worked just fine till I bought a osilating spindal sander. This one does not osilate.
I simply made a box with a door and the hardware was just a shaft extention and a drill chuck. You can see by the pics how it goes togeather. The only thing I should of done is when I made the top I should of made inserts for the different size spindals.
I had the 1/4hp motor laying around so one quick trip to Canadian Tire and I was set to go.
Hope this helps.


----------



## sofalinux (May 28, 2009)

This is a pretty simple looking project. 
I think I can, I think I can.
Instead of a drill chuck (although I don't know why I wouldn't settle for a drill chuck), what do you call, and where do I get the kind of chuck that is in a router, only bigger. I guess you would call it a chuck that uses a wrench.
Thanks.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

This is a drum sander I was going to build for my Drill press but just have to many irons in the fire right now.


----------



## daryl in nanoose (Feb 18, 2007)

daryl said:


> This is a pretty simple looking project.
> I think I can, I think I can.
> Instead of a drill chuck (although I don't know why I wouldn't settle for a drill chuck), what do you call, and where do I get the kind of chuck that is in a router, only bigger. I guess you would call it a chuck that uses a wrench.
> Thanks.


I wouldn't have a clue where to get one of those.


----------



## ponch37300 (Feb 27, 2008)

A router uses a collet, it uses a nut to compress a tapered insert which squeezes the shaft of the bit. I'm not sure what size shaft the spindles have but here is a link to a threaded collet http://www.blackalloy.com/collet.htm.

Maybe if you can find a junk router you could buy the whole thing for a couple bucks and take the collet setup off to put on your motor? I like the drill press idea. I would have to have everything just laying around in order to build a stand alone spindle sander since you can go to home depot and pick up a new one for 200 bucks.


----------



## daryl in nanoose (Feb 18, 2007)

I bought the Ryobi for 179. Works just fine.


----------



## timbertoes (Apr 19, 2009)

I'll second the Ryobi Spindle sander, also there is the Grizzly look-alike. The Oscillating action helps, and you know, unless you already have "free" or dirt cheap items to build one, too often some of these home builts cost as much.

Otherwise, you can get the same "tool" by chucking up a sanding drum in the drill press, no?
disclaimer...lol.. Ryobi is usually the last brand on my tool-mind, but this one has worked out well for years. Hey, have to maintain some amount of tool snobbery! hehe


----------



## daryl in nanoose (Feb 18, 2007)

I did get a lot of sastisfaction building my own tools in fact I still have my home built 10" disc sander with tilting table that I still use today. To each his own I guess.


----------



## timbertoes (Apr 19, 2009)

daryl in nanoose said:


> I did get a lot of sastisfaction building my own tools in fact I still have my home built 10" disc sander with tilting table that I still use today. To each his own I guess.


Indeed, I just wish I was better at it. :laughing:

Recently completed a Horizontal Router table. should come in handy. :thumbsup:


----------



## daryl in nanoose (Feb 18, 2007)

timbertoes said:


> Indeed, I just wish I was better at it. :laughing:
> 
> Recently completed a Horizontal Router table. should come in handy. :thumbsup:


You bet it will,:thumbsup:Lets see some pics.


----------



## Clouseau (Mar 22, 2009)

*up side down drill press*

I have seen one made out of an old drill press. He took the head an table off, then put the head on the column up side down, and then ut the table on above that. You would have to cut the openning in the table larger unless you were going to limit yourself to small drums. You can fabricate a foot pedal to make it oscilate.


----------

